# Rumor: First PS3 MODCHIP Coming Soon?!



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 23, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now we've seen our share of fake PS3 news before and this one looks too good to be true. According to a post from Belzar.com, they are now on the verge of releasing the worlds first full-fledged direct boot modchip for the PS3 that is packed full of useful features including multi-region DVD and blu-ray movie playback.
> 
> Some of the features of Belzar PS3 Modchip includes:
> 
> ...



News Source: PS3Updates


----------



## clonesniper666 (Aug 23, 2009)

I really hope this is because I may actually get a ps3 now if it truly can play all ps2 games original or backup. That is what I have wanted to be able to do for so long, I mean the ps3 games are good but the ps2 games are still good at the same time.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 23, 2009)

Well if true I just want the ps2 part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other stuff would be bonuses.


----------



## pitman (Aug 23, 2009)

This will give the PS3 a huge boost sale. (The only reason I bought my PS2 was because I could mod it)


----------



## Fleeman (Aug 23, 2009)

anyone know what you would need to back up a ps3 game


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 23, 2009)

Fleeman said:
			
		

> anyone know what you would need to back up a ps3 game


A Blu-ray burner and blu-ray discs...which will cost you $200+ to acquire both if you don't have them...which most people don't.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 23, 2009)

This seem too good to be true.It can make a PS3 without backword compatibility play PS2 games...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 23, 2009)

Why the hell do people spell Blu Ray as Blueray, learn to effing spell it (especially article writers). Blu Ray burners are still a bit pricey, 3x the price of a DVD RW burner with Light Scribe, however having a PS3 modchip would probably bolster the sales of burners.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Why the hell do people spell Blu Ray as Blueray, learn to effing spell it (especially article writers). Blu Ray burners are still a bit pricey, 3x the price of a DVD RW burner with Light Scribe, however having a PS3 modchip would probably bolster the sales of burners.


the burners are probably 7x the price


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 23, 2009)

Absolute Fail

First of all most PS3s have no PS2 backwards capability save for the 20 and 60 gb versions.  Also there`s a PSP for PS1 games.  The glory of the PS3 has died because of this, why don`t people understand that some tech should not be hacked.  I just think this is crossing the line not to mention highly unreasonable because most of the features can either be done on other consoles or just highly unnecessary.

I`m just saying this really didn`t need to happen.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 23, 2009)

.


----------



## hellohey (Aug 23, 2009)

pitman said:
			
		

> This will give the PS3 a huge boost sale. (The only reason I bought my PS2 was because I could mod it)


this will be the reason i get a ps3 now.
but the game sales will go down 0.o


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> This will probably the most priciest method of pirating to date, almost defeating the purpose of pirating in the first place. Around 200 dollars for the Blu-Ray burner, plus 35-50 dollars for a 10 disc Blu-Ray pack.


15 disc's cost about about $42

but it beats paying $60 "per game"


----------



## Santee (Aug 23, 2009)

Too fake and and if it isn't the only cheap features are the ones that don't let you  play ps3 games.


----------



## daknight (Aug 23, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> This will probably the most priciest method of pirating to date, almost defeating the purpose of pirating in the first place. Around 200 dollars for the Blu-Ray burner, plus 35-50 dollars for a 10 disc Blu-Ray pack.



...you don't keep up with the prices of Blu-ray disc do you? If THAT was the price, it would be about the same price as DVD+DL (which is use for Xbox 360). DVD+DL run for 25 to 35 for a 10 disc pack of GOOD quality media. As for Blu-ray, the actual price of a 10 pack STARTS at around 50 dollars and can go up to 70 dollars. Your statement of it being expensive still stands, is just more expensive than what you think actually xP

I am refering to GOOD quality disc for that price, not one that will most likely end up being a cluster of disk (if you want that kind. You can indeed find some 10 packs for 20 to 25 dollars and other higher quantity packs for cheap...I just don't trust them personaly. Bought a pack once of low-quality brand DVD-DL...none of them worked)


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2009)

daknight said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its more like you dont keep up with the prices

verbatim 20pk DVD+DL
$25
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16817130008

memorex 50pk DVD+DL
$33
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...L10D-_-17501023


----------



## Anakir (Aug 23, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta take in the fact that the huge amount of bandwidth you're killing for downloading a bluray game, the success rate of burning a game, and the time consumption of downloading and burning as well.

------------------

I don't think it's worth modding the Ps3 if its only for pirating. Ps3 sales are already so poor. It might boost Ps3 sales, but it doesn't guarantee quality games or squeals which is the reason why we play games.

I really hope this doesn't overkill the Ps3.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not affected by wasted bandwidth because I have no limit, im am constantly downloading 360 games, as well as PS2 and PSP
so its nothing new to me, + it should the games only without the padding attached so it wont be a 25GB download for every game, probably around 10GB avg for alot of the games


even if you wasted all but one disk which was a sucessful burn, you still profited from it because you saved $17+tax


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 23, 2009)

It would suck if it messed up in the burning process. There goes X amount of money.

btw, X => price of DVD+DL, X is element of real numbers


----------



## hellohey (Aug 23, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> *It would suck if it messed up in the burning process. There goes X amount of money.*
> 
> btw, X => price of DVD+DL, X is element of real numbers



you wont believe the amount of cds i wasted for Wii backups
i made a mini tower with them xD
good thing i didnt buy them xD

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.a...amp;catid=26262 
http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.a...amp;catid=26263
blu ray burner = 190$
15 blu ray disks = 99$
Total = 289$ + tax

15 Ps3 games = ~60$ each = 900$
i think its fair..


----------



## daknight (Aug 23, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> daknight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't trust Memorex, but I'll accept on the Verbatim one, still that leaves the cost per disc of it being higher than 1 dollar. Still about the Blu-ray, the price I mention about Blu-ray disc (well with a derivant of 5 dollars from a brand I never never heard of that was 44.99) still stands actually. As for those Verbatim, one has to be careful on where they come from (since they make them in two parts). Just like you found that 20pk DVD+DL for 25, there is another for 32 dollars (of the same brand). But I'll accept that I was wrong on the 10 packs being the one that cost 25 to 35, is the 20 pack that cost that (again I don't trust Memorex, but I also agreed those are cheap and if one is comftable with them, then go for it...in my case a lot of times when I burn things on them, they either freeze (movies, anime episodes, games, etc, etc).

So...always buy Verbatim or Philips (which is the brand I mostly buy...if ever find a special on those feel free to prove me wrong on there prices (25 is the sweet spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Anyway, to actually ADD to the topic about the mod chip instead of just discussing the prices...considering Sony will most likely discontinue the normal PS3, if this doesn't work on the Slim...Sony kind of already prevented new users to the access of modding (except for those that snap up the remaining stock of 'normal' Ps3 left at the 299 price). We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool, will be interesting to see if it's true. Blu-ray burners not so expensive these days, can pick up a pioneer burner for around £130, that's not bad, first dvd writer cost me £250 and it was only x4 and -r only. Media could do with being a bit cheaper, but that'll drop with time and still cheaper than originals.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 23, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go do some research, an 8x Blu Ray burner is 200 dollars, most DVD burners are around 40 dollars.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your statement was that they are 3x the price of dvd burners
you can get dvd burners here for about $30, so even it was 3 times the price it would still less then half the price of the blu-ray burner (which the cheapest one I found (6x) was about $140)
I simply stated they were about 7x the price which is about right for a 8x burner


----------



## Pyrate02 (Aug 23, 2009)

Will it be possible to copy OEM games like with RAWDUMP for the Wii?


----------



## Link5084 (Aug 23, 2009)

*ATTENTION: DO NOT GET YOUR HOPES UP FOR THIS*

if it's true, Sony's just gonna release a firmware update so fast to break it. Don't bother with this

You too, Joe88. Stop getting your hopes too high for this.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION: DO NOT GET YOUR HOPES UP FOR THIS*
> 
> if it's true, Sony's just gonna release a firmware update so fast to break it. Don't bother with this
> 
> You too, Joe88. Stop getting your hopes too high for this.


lol I dont really care about it, was just saying thats all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im much more interested in custom firmware
but thats probably not going to happen soon if at all...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 23, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION: DO NOT GET YOUR HOPES UP FOR THIS*
> 
> if it's true, Sony's just gonna release a firmware update so fast to break it. Don't bother with this
> 
> You too, Joe88. Stop getting your hopes too high for this.



So basically it'll be like the PSP/Wii/NDSi war? Looks like we won't have a problem then..


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Aug 23, 2009)

If and when I got my own PS3 I would have come to terms that it'd be the only console I had I couldn't mod and that's because 1. I cannot possibly afford all the Blu Ray burning shit and 2. PS2 games...I've played most the good ones I don't need backups of those.

So yah...


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 23, 2009)

"No awkward USB interface?"  I'd say a USB loader would be killer...about 99.99% of the people with a PS3 probably don't have a blu-ray burner anyway...who the hell'd wanna spend that much money just for something like this?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 23, 2009)

It would suck to misburn a game as it would be costing you a few bucks for one disk.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 23, 2009)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> It would suck to misburn a game as it would be costing you a few bucks for one disk.


Omg really??!?  That's too bad.  Relative to how much actually buying the game is, how much is that?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 23, 2009)

it is expensive on it's own so to say it is more expensive to buy the stuff, is not a good reason tht this is not worth it
i think many will like it esp the true pirating companies... ps2 i would love it most but i doubt if tht is possible for all ps2 but actually only for 20 and 60gb ones


----------



## raulpica (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd say "TOTALI FAEK", but there's something which doesn't seem too unrealistic about this modchip.

Oh well, let's see how it turns out. It might actually make me buy a used BC PS3.


----------



## Blue-K (Aug 23, 2009)

Even if it's true, it's just stupid...realy...

1) Burners are expensive
2) Discs are expensive
3) Too much work (go to store, rent it, rip it, burn it (how long will this take? 2 Days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?). And downloading would take ages...
4) Update --> Breaking Chip, ev. Banning (like Microsoft)

I mean, seriously, WTF? Ps3 and XBox360 can't be used for Homebrew, or ModChips...maybe a Firmware Flash, or a custom Firmware...but still...the creators weren't that stupid, they can simply ban you from Online (not like Nintendo). This will never work on the Ps3, like it never worked on the XBox360.

Also: Sonys Idea to Earn Money is with selling games. They loose money if someone buys a Ps3, and now some wouldn't buy any games anymore --> Killer?


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 23, 2009)

I won't believe it until we get at least a video or something. 

But indeed.. dunno if it's worth it. BR discs and a BR burner are expensive, not to mention the price of the mod-chip, which won't be cheap. A better solution would be hacking the PS3 to run ISOs from the HDD.

Anyway, SONY is replacing every PS3 in the market with SLIM units. If this doesn't work on SLIMs, the price of the current PS3 models will skyrocket!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds very fishy.

This guy says his modchip has an "intelligent code modifying system," which is a technology supposedly made up by the Xeno/Wiikey team for promoting the D2CKey (without any solid details). The Whois information on this domain doesn't match up with what the Wiikey team's host is so we can safely say they're not behind it.


----------



## ricky23i (Aug 23, 2009)

dam just sold my ps3 phat and gonna buy a ps3 slim. wonder it work on a ps3 slim


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 23, 2009)

Im not going to get my hopes up on this one, even though I hope its true. Obviously like people have said if you dont have a backwards compatible PS3 you wont be able to play PS2 backups, unless this chip does something amazing (not likely). 

If its true its a start, but I wouldn't recommend getting the chip for a long time if it did come out though. I would wait to see whether Sony can block the chip with a firmware update. 

But like most people have said even if this did come out now, the cost of burning BR discs would make it pretty pointless. One failed write and you may as well have just gotten the original game. I will just stick with buying games for now, and wait and see if some kind of USB loader ever emerges. Either that or wait a couple of years for the cost of BR burners and discs to drop to a viable amount.


----------



## hellohey (Aug 23, 2009)

oo one failed write... there goes a dollar...


----------



## raulpica (Aug 23, 2009)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Sounds very fishy.
> 
> This guy says his modchip has an "intelligent code modifying system," which is a technology supposedly made up by the Xeno/Wiikey team for promoting the D2CKey (without any solid details). The Whois information on this domain doesn't match up with what the Wiikey team's host is so we can safely say they're not behind it.


Actually "intelligent code modifying system" is just generic wordage for "it werkz and we maek it look pr0 n awzm".


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just sounds way too good to be true.

Just for the note, has anyone seen the size of those PS3 dumps on the Internet. They are anywhere between 4-8GB, if i recall well, so it would be a waste of a Blu-ray CD, plus shouldn't the game size be a lot bigger, or is the rest of the Blu-ray games just filled with padding or something?


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Just sounds way too good to be true.
> 
> Just for the note, has anyone seen the size of those PS3 dumps on the Internet. They are anywhere between 4-8GB, if i recall well, so it would be a waste of a Blu-ray CD, plus shouldn't the game size be a lot bigger, or is the rest of the Blu-ray games just filled with padding or something?


If you ask me, it sounds way to stupid to be true.  Nobody's gonna want to burn blu-ray discs to pirate games.  Unless, of course, they could come up with a system where you can burn smaller games onto a DVD.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 23, 2009)

oh man if this is true
it would be awesome
i just hope if its real that its not hard to install
if u think about it ps3 is unhackable and it make sense for it to be hard to hack
i just hope this is real but im pretty sure its not


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 23, 2009)

Iso loader or bust


----------



## cyr0x (Aug 23, 2009)

How about .. JUST BUY THE GAMES YOU WANNA PLAY?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh its real alright, but what the point get this to run maybe one or two games worth pirating?


"How about .. JUST BUY THE GAMES YOU WANNA PLAY? "


hmm you must be new here


----------



## vergilite (Aug 23, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i find the ps2 backup thing hard to believe unless the modchip carries extra hard ware because as i understand the original ps3s with ps2 capabilities had extra hardware to use ps2 games, if it was just software that let the ps3 emulate the ps2 then surely the newer ps3 would have it


----------



## Livin in a box (Aug 23, 2009)

This is fake- get over it. It's been more or less proved now, just look at the original website, it's all BS.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 23, 2009)

When the price of Blu Ray burners and discs drops, it will greatly outweigh the cost of buying games, but even by then the PS3 might be replaced by something else. Say what you want about Sony as a company, but the PS3 design made it damn near impossible to hack and I think that was part of their intention. If it has taken roughly 3 years to make a mod chip for it and when you factor in the sales numbers of the PS3, modchip productions will increase and so will console sales. The hackability of the Wii and 360 can be a disadvantage from a game sales perspective, but considering how much shovelware shit there is on the Wii, that should be an indication to the developers to make better games, which applies to all consoles.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Blu-ray readers and writers probably won't go down in price for some time...they've hardly dropped significantly since they first came out years ago.  I doubt burning blu-ray discs would be a viable way to market a modchip.


----------



## pieman202 (Aug 24, 2009)

it would be pretty funny if the slim didn't work with this =P


----------



## vhunter (Aug 24, 2009)

This will hurt all 360 fanboys.
(Im not a ps3 fanboy btw, don't even own one)


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 24, 2009)

Da-Bomb1 said:
			
		

> Blu-ray readers and writers probably won't go down in price for some time...they've hardly dropped significantly since they first came out years ago.  I doubt burning blu-ray discs would be a viable way to market a modchip.


What you talkin about Willis? Blu-Ray readers were 1200 CAD when they first came out 3 years ago, a reader now is like 100 dollars, the cost has come down almost 10 fold, burners came out at over 1,000 bucks too and those were 2x ones, you can get an 8x for 230 bucks, that isn't too bad really.


----------



## impur1ty (Aug 24, 2009)

It's likely that most games will fit onto DVD+R DL so a BluRay burners won't be needed. Kinda like the DC with GD-R games burnt onto CD-R.

EDIT: Nevermind, thought PS3 could play DVD+R DL.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 24, 2009)

vhunter said:
			
		

> This will hurt all 360 fanboys.
> (Im not a ps3 fanboy btw, don't even own one)


Why would this hurt them? It's not even confirmed to be real.
And btw, 360 had a mod for years, so this would hurt PS3 fanboys that had to wait this long for a mod, and not X360 fanboys


----------

